# Betta pixels



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys, Saphira here. I am experimenting with Betta pixels. if you would like one they are free, but please get as clear of pics as possible. thanks, Saphira.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

sorry guys! for some reason my computer won't let me post any images in this thread, but it will let me put them in my album "Betta art" here's a link if you want to see them: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4984


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Can I get one please!!   My profile is a sweet one I have


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

here he is:







sorry his background is so big! maybe you can Photoshop him or something and crop it.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Could you do Red???


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

here ya go: 







I apologize for the huge background! maybe you can figure out how to crop it.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

for brynacute:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do Perry?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

here she is:







THANK YOU for posting a female Betta. no one has so far and I haven't been able to practice on any except my one, Winter.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wanted you guys to see, here's a pixel of my Betta peach:







I enlarged it so that It's easy to see.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is so tiny but thank you!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

she's tiny so if you want to crop her background and use her in your signature, you can.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How do you crop it?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey perry. Ill crop it for u and re post it


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Cropped for Perry.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

how did you do that? I would like to know so that I can crop the ones I did of my own bettas and put them in my signature.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here you go! Feel like doing Parker?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

here he is...
if you want to put him in your signature, you can figure out how to crop his background. (I would do it for you, but I don't know how!) I put an enlarged version of him in my "Betta art" album if you want a close-up.


----------

